# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Mystery Kris Sword Help!

## Rich Allen

I just picked up a rather odd sword/dagger? It as about 22 inches long, looks to be rather old, and has a name on the blade I can't read. Looks like someone put lots of work into the wood carving on this one. Any information on origin and vintage would be helpful.

----------


## Yury Alexandrov

Hello, Rich. 
Your keris is from Bali. Sarong of the keris (scabbard and hilt) looks a recent work. The blade is older, may be beginning of XX c. It's hard to say for sure from pics.

----------

